# Chicken or (shrimp) Alfredo



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Pretty awesome recipe, beats anything I've ever had at a restaurant.......
Fettucine, or linguinie noodles
2 (8 ounce) package cream cheese
12 tablespoons butter (stick and a half)
1 cup milk plus a little more
1teaspoon garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cooked and cubed*
below is opt, but adds a great flavor and color!
2 cups chopped fresh broccoli
2 small zucchini, julienned
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper

* for the chicken, I sliced the breast lengthwise, then cubed into bite size pieces, browned them in bacon grease. EVOO or butter would work as well. Lightly season as it cooks salt, pepper, italian seasonings, onion powder to taste. After chicken or shrimp is lightly browned or cooked thru (dont overcook!) reserve juice in pan


Directions
Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add pasta, and cook for 8 to 10 minutes, or until al dente (texas translation- rare to med rare!); drain.
While pasta is cooking, melt cream cheese and butter in a skillet with reserved chicken juice/shrimp juice over low heat. Stir until smooth. Stir in milk, and season with garlic powder, salt, and pepper. Simmer for 3 minutes, or until thickened, stirring constantly.
Mix in chicken, broccoli, zucchini, and red pepper. Cook 3 minutes over medium heat, then reduce heat, and simmer 5 minutes, or until vegetables are tender. Serve over fettuccini or pasta of your choice!

Simple, easy, delicious!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds excellent, going to have to try this, Thanks.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

You can sub Redfeech lions in there or other thick feech as well . I made something like this for the kids ..I draw a limit on 1/2 stick of budder nowadays.. Its the over 50 surviver club. lol .


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Some of you pro cooks will throw empty beer cans at me, but I make shrimp fetichinne LOL (no I cant spell Italian!) with the store bought alfredo sauce.

Put about 4 tbls of oil in a bowl, garlic salt, pepper, a little cayanne and I use fresh garlic minced up in in one of those bowl and pestle things. Probably could just use garlic powder. Then throw in peeled and tailed shrimp and toss real good. 

Take shrimp out and cook on medium high in a skillet, turning occasionally, until seared and done. Might have to taste a time or two to get done just right.....takes a little longer than you would expect for shrimp, just lying there on a hot skillet. The searing adds a little extra taste to the shrimp.

Heat Alfredo sauce in micro, and toss shrimp, cooked noodles, and sauce together. Usually I buy two jars of the Alfredo, one isn't quite enough.

Sometimes add mushrooms with shrimp, sometimes sprinkle chopped green onions on top, sometimes parmesian sprinkled on top...what ever sounds good!

Really quick and easy and good. Peeling the shrimp takes the most time, and I am pretty fast at peeling. LOL

Later
R3F


----------

